# scythe kaze master unterschied ??



## JonnyCCC (30. September 2009)

hey bei km elektronik gibts einmal den

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel 
Scythe Kaze Master 5.25" Lüftersteuerung schwarz für 50 €

und den

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel

Scythe Kaze Server KS01-BK 5.25" schwarz für 31 €

und dann noch bei amazon diesen Scythe Kaze Master 5,25", Lüftersteuerung, KM01-BK: Amazon.de: Elektronik

mit der Bezeichnung: "KM01-BK" für 29 €


Sagtmal ist 1 und 3 nicht identisch ? Was bedeutet KM01-BK ? Ich suche im endeffekt den Style von 1 oder 3 zum günstigen Preis. Aber 20 Euro Unterschied lol?


----------



## derLordselbst (30. September 2009)

Der Master ist eine rein manuelle Lüftersteuerung, wo Temperaturen zwar angezeigt werden können, aber nicht zu Konsequenzen führen.

Der Server besitzt zusätzlich die Möglichkeit die Messungen der eigenen Temperatursensoren für eine automatische Lüftersteuerung zu verwenden. Allerdings kann nicht z. B. auf Mainboardsensoren reagiert werden.

Die Preispolitik verstehe ich auch nicht, wie KM Elektronik bei der Master-Version auf 50,- Euro kommt.. Die KM01-BK ist einfach das Herstellerkürzel, BK steht für Schwarz. Angebot 1 und 3 sind identisch.

Optisch sind Master und Server übrigens auch nicht identisch.


----------



## JonnyCCC (30. September 2009)

ich brauch kein server oderso. möchte halt den style von 1 oder 3. möchte halt die rpm von lüftern ablesen können und die temperaturen der sensoren. und den rest einfach manuell durch die dreher regeln ob langsam oder schnell. mehr möchte ich garnicht.

also wäre das modell von amazon ideal ?


----------



## UnnerveD (30. September 2009)

korrekt! Mit der Lüftersteuerung von Amazon bekommst du genau die, die du brauchst.

Edit:

Ich hab die Kaze Master Ace verbaut - gefällt mir einen Tick besser als deine


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyCCC (30. September 2009)

UnnerveD schrieb:


> korrekt! Mit der Lüftersteuerung von Amazon bekommst du genau die, die du brauchst.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


 

Ist beim ace Standardmäßig die rpm grün ? oder kann man das verstellen ?


----------

